# how old you look effecting your chances



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello. I know this sounds ridiculous, but I'm curious as to how strict departments are about how old you look. I have been speaking with the Chief of the Dudley PD on and off for over a year now. It's my understanding he will be signing my slip so I can begin my training May 15th at the Boylston Academy to become a Part Time Officer for the Department. The one thing I'm nervous about is the fact that I look 16. It's not my body or my height, it's just my face. I just look really young I guess. In reality, I'm 19. I'm just trying to get a feel for how much they really judge people physically. Any info would be helpful. Thanks!:jump:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Don't worry about it. I know a 23 year old Trooper that looks 12. :lol: He's around here somewhere...


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Enjoy it while you can, kid. Suddenly you're gonna be 45 looking like you're 57 and saying "how the f*** did that happen?"


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

haha thanks a lot guys.. i really appreciate the kind words. i guess you're right... after posting here, i decided to go ahead and give my local state police department and ask them what they thought. they said they actually saw it as a positive since there are certain scenarios that it might pay off to look younger.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

RPD I look atleast 15, c'mon gimmy some credit:tellme:


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mikey682 said:


> RPD I look atleast 15, c'mon gimmy some credit:tellme:


haha.. was he referring to you when he said that? anyways.. thats cool that im not alone here


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

21 Jump Street. Might be a good way to get hired to go u/c in a high school, or maybe they only do that in the movies.


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

We use to have a "juvy dope" division here at LAPD. That was until guys were getting "made" and one got the crap kicked out of him by a bunch of gang members at Venice High School. Maybe it was because of the facial hair and the badge in his wallet?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Irishlacop said:


> We use to have a "juvy dope" division here at LAPD. That was until guys were getting "made" and one got the crap kicked out of him by a bunch of gang members at Venice High School. Maybe it was because of the facial hair and the badge in his wallet?


Duh. I guess they should have been a little more selective of their u/c choices. You mean the badge is a giveaway? :shock:


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Duh. I guess they should have been a little more selective of their u/c choices. You mean the badge is a giveaway? :shock:


The facial hair and badge comment was a joke. But he did get his ass kicked.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

To become a police officer in mass you have to be 21 now, how did he hire you when you are 19?


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats what I'm wondering, I interviewed a few months back for a reserve position with a local town and was informed its now 21 plus to become a police officer in the state.


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

No offense, but you guys are mistaken. To become a State Cop in MA, you must be 19 years or older. To become a Town Cop or Reserve Officer you only need to be 18. In CT it is 21.. In MA, it's still 18 and 19.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ryan you are the one who is misinformed it is 21 in MA now.


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

Explain this then...

http://www.ci.newton.ma.us/Police/auxiliary.htm

scroll down that page and read under where it says "Applicant Requirements."

Do me a favor, don't tell me I'm wrong. I've talked to the state police and my local police.. you are sadly misinformed.. The law stands 19 as a statey, 18 as a town or auxiliary


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Ryan187 said:


> Explain this then...
> 
> http://www.ci.newton.ma.us/Police/auxiliary.htm
> 
> ...


Do me a favor and read the law, no offense you are wrong
Chapter 467 of the Acts of 2004

AN ACT INCREASING THE MINIMUM AGE FOR APPOINTMENT AS A POLICE OFFICER.

Whereas, The deferred operation of this act would tend to defeat its purpose, which is to increase the minimum age for appointment of police officers, therefore it is hereby declared to be an emergency law, necessary for the immediate preservation of the public convenience.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:

SECTION 1. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws, as appearing in the 2002 Official Edition, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 26, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first.

SECTION 2. Section 58 of chapter 31 of the General Laws, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in lines 18 and 19, the words "or police officer".

SECTION 3. The second paragraph of said section 58 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by adding the following sentence:- No person shall be eligible to take an examination for orignal appointment to the position of police officer in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination, as so stated.

SECTION 4. Section 64 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 14, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in the place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first.

SECTION 5. Notwithstanding any general or special law to the contrary, no person who has not reached his twenty-first birthday shall be appointed for the first time as a public safety officer in the division of law enforcement of the department of fisheries, wildlife and recreational vehicles or a campus police officer at a state or community college. The minimum age restriction for original appointment to said positions in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to persons who have completed a competitive examination for said position before the effective date of this act.

SECTION 6. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to any person who has completed a competitive examination for appointment to the state police before the effective date of this act.

Approved January 5, 2005.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

This is the new law after the amendments went into effect. As far as Newton's website it obvoiusly hasnt been updated.

*No person shall be eligible to have his name certified for original appointment to the position of firefighter or police officer in a city or town which has not accepted the provisions of sections sixty-one A and sixty-one B if such person has reached his thirty-second birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications, as stated in the examination notice, for the examination used to establish the eligible list from which such certification is to be made. No person shall be eligible to take an examination for original appointment to the position of firefighter in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination, as so stated. No person shall be eligible to take an examination for original appointment to the position of police officer in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination, as so stated.*


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe the over 21 statute only covers civil service and the state police. A non civil service department can hire someone under 21. I'm sure most will go along with the new law. I do not believe they can be issued a LTC and can only carry under 41/98.
Ryan, a word of advise, if I may. Know your role and don't come off like a know-it-all. Do you really want to get "black-balled"? An attitude like that will follow you for a very long time. Take it as corrective criticism and NOTHING else.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

In MA a Full Time appointed police officer must be 21, reserves and auxillary officers are exempt.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Vino5SJ said:


> In MA a Full Time appointed police officer must be 21, reserves and auxillary officers are exempt.


To become a Permanent Intermittent/Reserve in ANY civil service communtity you have to be 21 years old. Also you have to be 21 to obtain a ltc, I dont know of many departments that let reserves or auxilary carry under there badge.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

i think 19 is waay to young to be a police officer anyways, i think its ridiculous to let someone that young out on the road, even at 21 or 22 its hard to believe someone can hold a position such as a police officer and be able to hand it, maybe i'm wrong,


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't think I'm a know it all and I apologize if I came off that way. I have a buddy of mine that just became a part time police officer for the Belchertown, MA PD. He went through the academy at 19. He just turned 20 and has an LTC. They ARE a Civil service Department. Also, I spoke with Southbridge, MA PD about their policies as well over over the phone. They informed me that it is still 18 to become an Auxiliary Officer. They also are a Civil Service Department. As far as 19 being too young.. That's not entirely true. If a man can do his job and do it well, age is very much irrelevant.


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

bullshit flag? do me a favor and tell me why he carries a pistol in his holster then? what you going to say next? that he stole it from the department and used a fake id?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it the LTC being his badge?


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah. hes able to carry a fire arm under the badge


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Contact Information*​
*Belchertown Police Dept.*

*70 State St**Belchertown, MA 01007*

*Tel: (413) 323-6685*

*Fax: (413) 323-4802*

*General Information: **[email protected]*


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ryan187 said:


> I don't think I'm a know it all and I apologize if I came off that way. I have a buddy of mine that just became a part time police officer for the Belchertown, MA PD. He went through the academy at 19. He just turned 20 and has an LTC. They ARE a Civil service Department. Also, I spoke with Southbridge, MA PD about their policies as well over over the phone. They informed me that it is still 18 to become an Auxiliary Officer. They also are a Civil Service Department. As far as 19 being too young.. That's not entirely true. If a man can do his job and do it well, age is very much irrelevant.


Before things get out of hand........Belchertown is NOT civil service. It hasn't been for as long as I can remember. If it were, your friend would have had to be over 21. This is because his hire would have been off the new test list. The last exam was the first for the age change. Like you later said, he carries under his badge (MGL 41/98) and not a LTC. This is why Belchertown can hire him. As for Southbridge, they ARE civil service. However, I doubt their auxiliaries are considered part of their actual regular police ranks. You would have to take the civil service test to become eligible for these. Most auxiliary programs are separate and have very little to do with the day to day operations of a police department. Auxiliaries are used mostly for parades, large municipal functions, etc. TO SUPPLEMENT THE REGULAR POLICE FORCE. Some departments give them a little more responsibility, but most seem to fall somewhere around those lines. As for being too young at 19 or 20, it can be true. Every person has different levels of maturity. To characterize every young recruit in that group would be unfair.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know how that face got in there. I meant MGL 41/98.


----------

